# 2.0 8v?n/a



## volksrage13 (Oct 22, 2007)

how well does this injection setup work in a n/a setup? is it worth it?


----------



## 8veffigy (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 8v?n/a (volksrage13)*

These types of injection are meant for turbocharged vehicles.


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8v?n/a (8veffigy)*

No, water-methanol can be used on naturally aspirated just like forced induction. The physics insidee the combustion chamber are all the same - the air doesn't know if it was pushed in by a turbo or the atmosphere. 
It is just that the more heat and pressure there is, the more that the huge increase in effective octane can allow. So you wouldn't see as big a gain as an engine running boost - but it would allow you to run much more compression, etc. My favorite example is a guy running 12.3:1 with 87 octane with our injection system. 
Take my na 2.0 for example. I am running a Neuspeed chip - requires 91 octane. WIth the injection, I can run on 85. Haven't run the mpg numbers yet, but hopefully I will get as good or better than I did sans chip and injection. 


_Modified by greggearhead at 2:35 AM 10-7-2008_


----------



## volksrage13 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 8v?n/a (greggearhead)*

thats what i thought. but what should i do in the case of the injectors? single tb?


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8v?n/a (volksrage13)*

There is no reason to ever use more than one injector unless you have dual throttle bodies with seperate plenums, or if you can fit the physical volume you need through one injector. We can usually cover up to about 600-800hp with a lot of boost with one injector. Mine is located right before the throttle body.


----------



## volksrage13 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 8v?n/a (greggearhead)*

ah
so is the tb the optimal place for mine? is there a kit for my engine?


----------



## volksrage13 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 8v?n/a (volksrage13)*

i have heard of people reaching 55 mpg with home made injection kits in ford taurus's


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8v?n/a (volksrage13)*

The correct kit for your 2.0 is the #20011 MAF based system. Works great. Will even work if you go blower or turbo later (as I am planning). 
55mpg from a taurus with water injection? I won't say its impossible, but I won't believe it until I can see it.


----------



## volksrage13 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 8v?n/a (greggearhead)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## volksrage13 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 8v?n/a (volksrage13)*

and if you know what wire coming out of the steering coumn thats the switch wire for the horn that would be wonderful.


----------



## volksrage13 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 8v?n/a (volksrage13)*

and while im asking irrelavent questions will the g60 bolt on my car with the corrado mount?


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 8v?n/a (volksrage13)*

The G60 setup won't bolt on. If you were going that route, bolt on a Neuspeed supercharger setup. 
http://www.snowperformance.net...rk=65
Sorry, but the youtube video was less than convincing and a little hokey. He recommends Wikipedia as a source of info.


----------



## volksrage13 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 8v?n/a (greggearhead)*

idk, a friend sent it to me so i wanted to see what you thought.


----------

